# Attention--attention--attention



## RACER TIM (Dec 8, 2008)

ONROAD RACING ON OZITE CARPET.
THIS WEEKEND CHECKERD FLAG RACEWAY WAYCROSS GA.3225 HARRIS RD
in Industrial Park all surrounding areas are welcome to come join in the fun.
classes that we are running are 13.5 5400 4 wd touring cars all classes can be added 4 cars make a class for more info contact [email protected] or call tim at 912-614-0567 


track opens at 1200pm
race starts at 400 pm thanks racer tim


----------



## fordfreak (May 15, 2007)

You gonna run 3200 21.5 pan car ain't ya Tim? I will be there.


----------



## RACER TIM (Dec 8, 2008)

yes the future will be there to run with the sniper and the styrker.
hope to have some more there like some custom works from savannah.
ill be at the track at 10.00 oclock.

see you then racer tim


----------

